# Newsletter



## Sage (Jan 16, 2007)

I am curious if you have a newsletter here and how can I subscribe to it.
Thanks.
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i148/Sage65/funchef.jpg


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 16, 2007)

We do publish a periodic newsletter.  As a member, you will automatically receive one when it's published.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 16, 2007)

Andy...

Are there set publishing dates.....or are they variable?

Thanks.....


----------



## GB (Jan 16, 2007)

They are variable. We try to get a newsletter out monthly, but sometimes that is just not possible. We have taken a break from publishing one for a little while now, but are currently discussing it again. We may be making some changes to the newsletter as well so stay tuned for more posts on this in the future.


----------

